# Hi everyone!



## Honor (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello,

I live in Germany and love to surf this site. I don't have sooo much MAC stuff, but it is one of my 3 favourite brands (beside BB and Armani)

Greetings to everybody!

Honor


----------



## user2 (Apr 16, 2005)

Another immigrant from the BB!


----------



## Janice (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Honor! I'm very happy you joined!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Honor!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 16, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------

